# brute headlight bulb



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

does anyone know if you can get a bulb from the autoparts store or do you have to get it from suzuki? kawasaki wants 25 bucks and im just trying to save a few if i can. thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

the BF 750 does not cross reference to any other bulb have to get from kawi. I would look into doing HID's. If you decide to replace it I would like to get the bulb assembly from you.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

how much are the hids? you mean you want the bulb so you can do the hids?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I already have HID's but need to redo one of mine cause i cracked it when i was doing them and it leaks when im going deep.

There are alot of them on ebay just have to find one you are comfortable with buying and using. Should be between $35 to $50 bucks and some wire and a relay.

here is a write that is as in detail as you would want. IMO to detailed
*HID write-up*


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

o ok. yeah you can have it if i just replace it. dont you have to have a ballast or something with the hids? i dunno if i wanna mess with all that or not. i never really looked into it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah you need the ballast and also the bulbs everything you need to know is in that thread.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

are the ballast waterproof? there are so many different ones on ebay. and from what i understand from reading that thread i would just get the low beam? not the hi and low beam?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

and also would i want 35 or 55 watt?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

35 is all you would ever need if you get the placement right. I honestly can't tell a difference between my 35 and almost30s 55


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ok cool. they got some 35 watt kits for 20 bucks on ebay. not sure if they are any good or not though.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

this is what i found. just wondering if yall think this is any good. lmk. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390107404668&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i think you want the slim type?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the regular ballast i also think i used the 9006 bulb instead of the H3. 

here is another link to a write-up

http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=2502412


----------

